# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  osdejo este enlace de la junta andalucia

## la_olivilla_traviesa

:Smile: 
desde este enlace podeis comparar los datos del estado de los embases:


http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...balses_al_dia/


esto es un pdf de como estaban el dia que dice elenlace:
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...s_15_01_10.pdf

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  espero os sea de ayuda a esos que como a mi nos gusta saber como estan los pantanos y porque sueltan agua  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

estos mismos enlaces estan puestos tambien en el foro del quiebrajano

----------


## juanlo

Jejeje, yo hace tiempo que lo agregé a favoritos.
Saludos. A ver si esta primavera vemos el tranco lleno.

----------


## FEDE

> desde este enlace podeis comparar los datos del estado de los embases:
> 
> 
> http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...balses_al_dia/
> 
> 
> esto es un pdf de como estaban el dia que dice elenlace:
> http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...s_15_01_10.pdf
> 
> ...


gracias juanlo pero me da error al intentar entrar

----------


## Rafa

> gracias juanlo pero me da error al intentar entrar


Toma Fede aqui teneis el enlace bien de los Pantanos del D.H. del Guadalquivir 

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...balses_al_dia/

----------


## juanlo

> gracias juanlo pero me da error al intentar entrar


Ah si, el enlace no lo había puesto yo, ni lo había comprobado.
El que ha puesto Rafa si que es el bueno.
Saludos.

----------

